# Recife: one of the most beautiful beach skylines in the world !



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Folks, check this:

*RECIFE* - Brazilian northeast
Population: 3,7 million (metropolitan region)
and one of the most beautiful beach skylines in the world, 7 kilometers of nice original architecture, tall buildings (some are +40 floors) and warm beach and people (tough some shark attacks.. ! hehe )

Come and meet this unique city ! 

*South Area - Boa Viagem Beach (one of the most famous of Brazil)*

Welcome to Boa Viagem Beach

















































































































































































*North Area - another skyline without beachs but with a river through the high rises (the tallest ones are in this area .. 46 floors)*






























































*Downtown Area - part of the history of Brazil and America is here*




















These are what we call: "the twin towers (both 41)" buit close to the old center to make it change faster, get cleaner, more beautiful, dense, etc.























































HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED 
Hugs from Brazil !

Thanks Ap_Recife for the help with the pictures.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Amazing...thanks for sharing....makes me want to visit Brazil even more now.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

nice!


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

wow...wonderful Skyline...The old buildings its great


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Recife is, by far my favorite sea city in Brazil!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

You are welcome! Ty !!



MelboyPete said:


> Amazing...thanks for sharing....makes me want to visit Brazil even more now.


 ty !!



nedolessej197 said:


> nice!


yeah man thanks !



felipevarig787 said:


> wow...wonderful Skyline...The old buildings its great


:yes: so do i !! hehee



Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Recife is, by far my favorite sea city in Brazil!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Really, one of most beautiful beach skyline in this country.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Massive beachfront skyline.


----------



## silvinho_j (Oct 13, 2008)

My city is very very very amazing! :banana:


----------



## CHRM_Rec (Sep 10, 2008)

The book is on the table!

Wonderful city!!
I don't speak english, so(?)...

Tá massa, muito bom Bob! 

*THIS IS RECIFE!!!!!!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Mascate (Mar 6, 2007)

Completely that is so normal for whom he lives here and knows a little of the Brazilian metropolises, but I am happy in seeing my city well so represented in this thread. :applause:


----------



## z.tiago (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ 
^^kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk I too


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Recife is really nice. Beautiful beaches, nice and modern skyline, the old district (downtown) is very rich.


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! 



Geoce said:


> Really, one of most beautiful beach skyline in this country.





samba_man said:


> Massive beachfront skyline.





silvinho_j said:


> My city is very very very amazing! :banana:





CHRM_Rec said:


> The book is on the table!
> 
> Wonderful city!!
> I don't speak english, so(?)...
> ...





Mascate said:


> Completely that is so normal for whom he lives here and knows a little of the Brazilian metropolises, but I am happy in seeing my city well so represented in this thread. :applause:





z.tiago said:


> ^^
> ^^kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk I too





Ap_Recife said:


> Recife is really nice. Beautiful beaches, nice and modern skyline, the old district (downtown) is very rich.


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Just two non-Brazilians commented in this thread.  And the Brazilians who commented are allmost all from Recife.

The thread is magnific! :cheers:


----------



## ronaldo17 (Sep 5, 2009)

wow!!
I love the skyline!!
, and i thought Rio had the best beach skyline.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Recife is just spectacular! This is the definition of a beach/sea city IMO! Beautiful beyond words......


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Recife: So far the best beach skylines of Brazil and one of the best in the World! 
Viva RECIFE!
Viva BRASIL!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Really nice, amazing.


----------



## breno recife (Dec 15, 2007)

recife is my love! there is no city more beautiful!


----------



## Gustavo Vasconcelos (Jun 22, 2008)

Fantastic Recife! The best skyline beach in Brazil and one of the best in the world! I love this city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its indeed (Recife) an awesome, very nice and also beautiful place :cheers:


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks all !



Camilo_Costa said:


> Just two non-Brazilians commented in this thread.  And the Brazilians who commented are allmost all from Recife.
> 
> The thread is magnific! :cheers:





ronaldo17 said:


> wow!!
> I love the skyline!!
> , and i thought Rio had the best beach skyline.





Parisian Girl said:


> Recife is just spectacular! This is the definition of a beach/sea city IMO! Beautiful beyond words......





Pernambucano Soul said:


> Recife: So far the best beach skylines of Brazil and one of the best in the World!
> Viva RECIFE!
> Viva BRASIL!





rajesh jagetia said:


> Really nice, amazing.





breno recife said:


> recife is my love! there is no city more beautiful!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree !! hehehe 



Gustavo Vasconcelos said:


> Fantastic Recife! The best skyline beach in Brazil and one of the best in the world! I love this city!





christos-greece said:


> Its indeed (Recife) an awesome, very nice and also beautiful place :cheers:


----------



## Timbu (Jan 19, 2008)

:applause::applause:

FANTASTIC..... I love Recife


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

*I love Recife too!!!!*



Timbu said:


> :applause::applause:
> 
> FANTASTIC..... I love Recife


RECIFE!!! I love it!:banana:


----------



## jmascena (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the excellent compilation, Bob! You're such a show off! :lol:


----------



## Caruaruense (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent thread, Bob! Recife is magic!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Me too ! :lol:



Timbu said:


> :applause::applause:
> FANTASTIC..... I love Recife





Pernambucano Soul said:


> RECIFE!!! I love it!:banana:


Yoo ! Ty Patrick ! Come back and u ll see no 'off" ehehehehe



jmascena said:


> Thanks for the excellent compilation, Bob! You're such a show off! :lol:


Ty Uncle!



Caruaruense said:


> Excellent thread, Bob! Recife is magic!


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

beautiful city 
BRAVO RECIFE !!


----------



## Lucas_Wild (Jan 31, 2009)

Recife is really most beautiful !


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

When you say_ "Thanks Ap_Recife for the help with the pictures"_, is that where the photos came from, or did you take them yourself? Please clearly credit where the photos came from, and if they are your own I will move the thread to Urban Showcase. One of Recife's famous singers was here in Toronto yesterday to celebrate Brazil Day! Elba Ramalho. Her free outdoor concert was amazing.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, we all agree Recife is beautiful, no argument there, but I'll bet it would be even more beautiful if we had some more photos here!


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Cheers



NICKKK1995 said:


> beautiful city
> BRAVO RECIFE !!





Lucas_Wild said:


> Recife is really most beautiful !


Pardon me, i did not take them by my self, they are from Ap_Recife (so i guess its in teh right place). By teh way, Elba Ramalho is from a neighboor state, close to here, but she s not from Recife he he he ! Well, good to hear u enjoyed it ! i need to come back to ny ! see ya



Taller said:


> When you say_ "Thanks Ap_Recife for the help with the pictures"_, is that where the photos came from, or did you take them yourself? Please clearly credit where the photos came from, and if they are your own I will move the thread to Urban Showcase. One of Recife's famous singers was here in Toronto yesterday to celebrate Brazil Day! Elba Ramalho. Her free outdoor concert was amazing.


----------



## Bob_Omena (Jun 10, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> Yes, we all agree Recife is beautiful, no argument there, but I'll bet it would be even more beautiful if we had some more photos here!


ooo hehehe soon


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Amazing! I love it!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Recife is the birthplace of Judaism in Brazil 

Great pics.... I guess it's the best skyline of northeast

But why so thin buildings?? hahaha


----------

